# Husband wants to seperate



## Blindsided57 (Jan 19, 2014)

I just recently caught my husband sexting another woman and now he wants to seperate we have been married 17 years and this hit me like a ton of bricks. We have had previous problems with him cheating and talking to other woman. But I think he is tired of being with me and being a family. We have 5 children ranging from 6-17. We also own a home have two cars and lots of bills. I have just recently gotten a job because he wanted me to be a stay at home mom so he has been the bread winner for most of the time we have been together. And he makes quite a bit more than me. I just want my kids and the home he can have everything else.And all of my kids want to stay in this home with me. What do I do next? Oh and did I mention I only work part time at a crappy job I am willing to take on a second job to keep my home until I can get a decent full time job that will atleast help me keep my home and provide for my children Please help any positive news would make my day right now THANKS


----------



## SlyGuy (Jan 14, 2014)

blindsided57 said:


> i just want my kids and the home he can have everything else


lol thats funny !!!!

seriously though... its not too late to get him back. Fight for him. Show him who his lover really is!... cause right now he doesn't think it's you.
And if he's really that big of an idiot then divorce him... because there's plenty of other good men out there for you who's wives have totally screwed them over. Trust me I know.


----------



## ICLH (Dec 26, 2013)

Sexting another woman - CHECK, talking to other women - CHECK, Cheating - CHECK. Some of the same problems in my marriage. This is a problem that won't go away. You say you have been married for 17 years? I believe you'd be entitled to alimony. What state are you from? DO NOT MOVE OUT OF THE HOME. Stay in the home with the kids. It looks better for you in court. Contact a lawyer. You can find many lawyers on the internet that offer FREE consultation. Call them ASAP!


----------



## Blindsided57 (Jan 19, 2014)

ICLH said:


> Sexting another woman - CHECK, talking to other women - CHECK, Cheating - CHECK. Some of the same problems in my marriage. This is a problem that won't go away. You say you have been married for 17 years? I believe you'd be entitled to alimony. What state are you from? DO NOT MOVE OUT OF THE HOME. Stay in the home with the kids. It looks better for you in court. Contact a lawyer. You can find many lawyers on the internet that offer FREE consultation. Call them ASAP!


I live in washington st. And he will have to pry me out of this house I am not going anywhere I have raised my five children in this house for the last 6 years and I want to be a family not a dirty cheat so I deserve this house not him. He can sleep on the streets for all I care. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Blindsided57 (Jan 19, 2014)

SlyGuy said:


> lol thats funny !!!!
> 
> seriously though... its not too late to get him back. Fight for him. Show him who his lover really is!... cause right now he doesn't think it's you.
> And if he's really that big of an idiot then divorce him... because there's plenty of other good men out there for you who's wives have totally screwed them over. Trust me I know.


I am not going to try to get him back because he will continue to do it and that isnt fair to me I am a kind and loving person and I deserve better.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Get rid of him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

